# Small and simple 2-stroke "Puppy"



## Jan Ridders (May 29, 2014)

Hi all intereseted,
I designed and made a small and easy-to-make 2-stroke model engine that I named "Puppy".
See the YouTube video:
Puppy 2 stroke model engine
 
 
    View on *[url]www.youtube.com*   [/URL]  
  Preview by Yahoo ​  
 

  [TD="class: link-enhancr-element, bgcolor: #E5E5E5"] 
 [/TD]
[TD="class: link-enhancr-element, bgcolor: #000000"] 


​
 [/TD]
 [TD="class: link-enhancr-element, bgcolor: #E5E5E5"] 
 [/TD]
[TD="class: link-enhancr-element, colspan: 2"]     
 Puppy 2 stroke model engine 
Simple, small and easy-to-make 2-stroke model engine. Design Jan Ridders; The Netherlands See for detailed description my web site: www.ridders.nu



 [/TD]
 [TD="class: link-enhancr-element, bgcolor: #E5E5E5"] 
 [/TD]
 

And my web site; page:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_tweetakt_puppy/tweetakt_puppy_frameset.htm
As always plans are available via my web site.

Friendly greetings from Holland,

Jan Ridders


----------



## Rbeckett (May 29, 2014)

That is pretty darn slick and it is way neat to have sitting on a desk and able to run literally at the flip of a switch.  Thanks for a great project and posting it!!!

Bob


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, cool project!


----------



## Jan Ridders (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Small and simple 2-stroke &quot;Puppy&quot;*



Marco Bernardini said:


> Thanks, cool project!


Thanks for your compliment.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders

- - - Updated - - -



Rbeckett said:


> That is pretty darn slick and it is way neat to have sitting on a desk and able to run literally at the flip of a switch.  Thanks for a great project and posting it!!!
> 
> Bob


Hello Bob,
Thanks for your nice words.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## chuckorlando (May 29, 2014)

Awesome man. I love the sound of a good 2 banger.


----------



## jumps4 (May 29, 2014)

That is really nice. I have been a fan of your engines for years and you were a large influence that got me into modeling engines.
I'm planning a gas engine next.
steve


----------



## dave2176 (May 29, 2014)

That is way cool!  Wonder if anyone would say anything if I had one of those on my desk and ran it during lunch. 

Dave


----------



## Jan Ridders (May 30, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> That is way cool!  Wonder if anyone would say anything if I had one of those on my desk and ran it during lunch.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for your nice raction, but may be the smell will ruin your taste at lunch somewhat.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## chuckorlando (May 30, 2014)

If it smells bad you need better oil. I'm a Klotz man my self. Love that stuff


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 30, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> If it smells bad you need better oil. I'm a Klotz man my self. Love that stuff



Back in the '70 a customer of my father-in-law brought him a Piaggio Ape (this) with the motor almost dead.
My father-in-law smelled the motor and asked the guy which oil he used to make the mix.
«The best extra-virgin olive oil of my orchard!» replied the guy.

*Please don't try this!*
:roflmao:


----------

